# Longest time span between updates?



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

It has been 16 days or so since an update ... largely driven by the holiday period I’m guessing. I’m thinking some of you are tracking each update in detail. What is the longest stretch between updates?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'll bet several of our mods have this info to the day. I feel like I average an update about every 2 weeks, and my longest interval is about 3 1/2 weeks. Edit...On average 1 update in 3 is feature rich, the other two are bug repairs.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is the easiest way. Screenshot of my updates from Teslafi. They are just one sample, but are representative.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Wow! 48 days from 18.50.6 to 19.5.15? I don't remember this. Was there an intervening update not represented here?


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

FRC said:


> Wow! 48 days from 18.50.6 to 19.5.15? I don't remember this. Was there an intervening update not represented here?


I remember that stretch. I posted a forum thread just like this...lol.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't think so, but I've slept almost a full year since then. I actually just double checked my car thread where I used to update these manually until I gave up. I have a note on 5.15 about it had been a long time since an update, so I think it is real. I don't know what the hell we all did for that length of time. We surely had to give up and push back from the computers and go outside to see if the sun was still shining.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FRC said:


> Wow! 48 days from 18.50.6 to 19.5.15? I don't remember this. Was there an intervening update not represented here?


to make that 48 days seem even longer, the release prior was 33 days... so for me, between December 19, 2018 (after 2018.48.12.1 installed) and March 16, 2019 (before 2019.8.2 installed), there were only 2 updates in those 81 days.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I was just noticing the other day that I can't remember this high a concentration of Teslafi Model 3 users all on the very latest release (>94%). Usually they will be spread out among recent point releases. But they have all pretty much arrived at the latest version, 2019.40.50.7.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

My average says 17 days between updates, but I think that's impacted by a whole bunch of updates (I'll call them patches) I received recently that were only a day apart. Here is a more typical section of my TeslaFi log:










Net: 16 days is NOTHING! Don't worry about it until you see you are starting to fall way behind the fleet.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> My average says 17 days between updates, but I think that's impacted by a whole bunch of updates (I'll call them patches) I received recently that were only a day apart. Here is a more typical section of my TeslaFi log:
> 
> View attachment 31780
> 
> ...


Maybe a median is a better measure then.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Maybe a median is a better measure then.


I'm not sure even median would be relevant. There is a huge standard deviation here. Sometimes you go a few days between updates and sometimes a few months. I think we just need to accept that and be patient and wait for the updates to happen.

*UPDATE:*
I did look at my data a bit differently. If I throw out my patch releases and only consider times to major releases, my average goes up to 30.8 days between releases. Median is 22.5, and standard deviation is 23.0. I think the problem here is that there are a few outliers here, and this could be due to something as simple as I was at the tail end of one release and the beginning of another. For example the time between 2018.24 and 2018.26 was only 1 day. Similarly 2019.5 to 2019.9 was only 5 days. But all other releases were at least 2 weeks, and the jump from 2019.20 to 2019.32 was a full 89 days (although I did get 2 patch updates to 2019.20 during that time).


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Here are mine.
For what it's worth, I've tried to update as soon as I could, including having to "unstick" one update by having Roadside reformat my flash drive remotely after multiple updates failed.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

To put it short "Winter is here!" Expect a gap


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

The stretch between 2017.48 something until sometime in late Feb or March was surely one of the longest ones I've had to wait for. There were lots of "test" updates around in the Jan/Feb time frame but the full update didn't roll out to "everyone" until March I think. I used to keep track of them and gave up. Too many  ! But this Forum must have those early software update postings tucked away somewhere right? Would be fun to read the posts from back then.  Mostly the complaints were "How can I get Tesla to update my software to the latest version?"


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> *UPDATE:*
> I did look at my data a bit differently. If I throw out my patch releases and only consider times to major releases, my average goes up to 30.8 days between releases. Median is 22.5, and standard deviation is 23.0. I think the problem here is that there are a few outliers here, and this could be due to something as simple as I was at the tail end of one release and the beginning of another. For example the time between 2018.24 and 2018.26 was only 1 day. Similarly 2019.5 to 2019.9 was only 5 days. But all other releases were at least 2 weeks, and the jump from 2019.20 to 2019.32 was a full 89 days (although I did get 2 patch updates to 2019.20 during that time).


Between 2019.20 and 2019.32 I had 2 major releases, 24 & 28.

So far my longest time between major (week number change) releases has been 72 days - from 2019.32 to 2019.36 - Aug 28 to Nov 8.
Currently, 2019.40 is "only" 38 days old. Of course, it *has* been 15 weeks since week 40 of 2019.


----------

